# Coffeeshop Crossroad...



## Roose Hurro (Jun 3, 2018)

*A Good Day's Start...*


_Neither city nor countryside, really. No place terribly distinct that one could name or place, if dropped smack in the middle. A road, perhaps a sidewalk. Trees, grass... soil, with all the growing things nature provides and intelligent minds cultivate. A building, perhaps of wood, certainly of glass and metal and other bits and pieces. A sign: _*Trepper's Coffeeshop... Please, Enter!*_ Ahhh, yes. In the distance round about, other signs... Civilization.......
_

A young Nism male, his youth marked by shroudruff feathers still too short to count as "adult"... yes, this young male, dressed in cargo shorts suited to his physiology, wearing a vest with many pockets, weight of backpack on shoulders, walked on twos. Eyes bright, alert. Movements wild yet controlled. Clawed feet pacing the road to Trepper's Coffeeshop. Cool morning breeze, early Spring in origin, ruffled fur. But couldn't chill through scales. Though said breeze, inhaled through all four nostrils... well, call it "bracing." Call it...

... Heh.

A small brass bell tinkled as he entered, heading straight for a stool at the counter. Having a tail, a stool made a perfect... near perfect seat. Heh. Being Nism and male, he'd be more comfortable down on his haunches, but he'd learned to make do. Backpack off, he zipped open a compartment, took out a sketchpad... snatched a pen from one vest pocket, and...

*"What you having?"*

Trepper herself stood behind the counter, looking for all the world like some oversized secretary bird, if secretary birds stood over six feet and wore aprons. And had arms instead of wings. However...

... *"I'm having coffee, black. And your Number Three breakfast special."* He gave Trepper a grin, a slight flare of his teenage shroudruff and... *"Heavy on the pepper and onions."*

Yes, he'd eaten here before.......


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 3, 2018)

*A tiger then entered into the place just asking for a coffee to lighten up his day, he also brought his papernews to read trying to find something interesting that catches his eye. Then he can see the fellow ordering this Number Three breakfast special while lowering his papernews. He maybe visited this place just a few times but at this hour not really, for some reason he was curious trying to not be too obvious he keep watching the Nism wondering what would happen next


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 3, 2018)

*Drawing Attention...


*
The bell tinkled again mere seconds after Trepper clucked her tongue in acknowledgement of his order. His right ear twitched, however, breakfast order given, his attentions turned to sketchbook and pen, book flipped open, pen resuming work on an in-progress picture of....... *

Well, what would catch the male tiger-form's eye would depend on where he sat. What would happen next? Well, again, that would depend. At this moment, just sitting there with "papernews"... well, this tiger-form would catch Trepper's eye. Perhaps not something this tiger-form would want, depending on how he felt about very large, birdish people giving him that "you're edible" look...

... *"What you Need?"*

The young Nism male took note of all this, even as he carefully worked to get line of hip, to capture those spots just so. The picture? An equally young Nism female, posed with gaze looking out at artist, a flower in clawed hand, her whole look, as if considering whether to give said flower to the male of her affections. As his work continued, color flowed to paper, color changing as needed, flowing from hip down tail to tail's tuft. His thoughts? Heh... private. Since he'd started his artistic expedition... since she'd been grounded by her father for "that photo" he himself had taken during their Bumpy Roadtrip... well, he hadn't seen her in some time. But he did have more blue on the tips of his bloodred shroudruff feathers than he'd had since that first night they'd...

... well, curiosity did have a habit of killing cats.


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 3, 2018)

Eddie put away the "newspaper" and looked at the birdish people of the place and proceeds to sip some of his coffee just looking down and make some noise with the cup, he was sit to the right of Nism, not so closer to be suspicious but not so far to see the deatils you catch having such crerature face to face.

*_What do i need?_* Eddie asked *_Well, i was wondering what it has this Number Three special since i don't know i just feel hungry just by... looking customers enjoying their meal, i tasted some of your meals before however i must admit that this Number three breakfast seems to be worth to review_* He would wink at Trepper just as a confidence and happy sign. but the truth is that he would want to make an attempt to be friendly if is possible with Trepper and Nism.

_*Is such a lovely day isn't it? *Eddie said in a calm tone with his tiger deep voice *nice days of summer but hotter than others indeed, i feel like the nights have more mercy in that way, fresh and windy, a perfet moment to have fun no? Do you have fun at night, Trepper?*_


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 7, 2018)

*What One Wonders...*



Cats, perhaps, can't help but be attracted to birds. Especially those "birds" who feed them. And pour them coffee. Though in this case, it wasn't a bird. Just Trepper. Doing what she did every day. Knowing full well a cup of coffee wasn't all this tiger-form person... Eddie... wanted.

As for the Nism?

Not suspicious in the least. Though quite aware, through his _chi_ vision-sense, how Eddie (name presently unknown) felt about this social situation. So, yes, he finished his artwork while listening.......

As for Trepper?

She tended to remember faces. And other details. Her species quite good at such things, by nature. Though it did take her a few seconds, tilting her head to look at him one way, then tilting her head to look at him another way. As if sizing up a bug...

... *"Is scrambled eggs and O'Brien potatoes."* Very matter of fact in her words and tone, ended with her own attempt at a smile in return for his wink. Not a pretty thing on her very sharp beak... *"Is very good."* Yes, she took pride in making sure it was very good. So she topped up Eddie's coffee, poured the Nism his mug, gave both a tongue-cluck acknowledgement, and then went about making two Number Threes.

At which point, Eddie's further comments brought the kitchen-muffled yet still clear response...

... *"Wind, sun, stars, rain, night... is all fun having."*

.......The young Nism male, his artwork now finished, his black coffee served, well, curiousity is a common thing. What with his blue-tipped, bloodred shroudruff feathers, pale gold and bronze fur, bright green eyes and scales (just like his father's), well, he had no issue with drawing attention. Because learning wasn't a passive activity. It took action...

... *"What do you think?"*

Yes, he held up his artwork after his first coffee sip, curious enough about Eddie to start the learning process. Indeed, no issue with making friends.......


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 7, 2018)

_*Well i may i say that you do look like the party girl kind, i'm very social as well*_ *he said as he smiled taking a sip of his coffee* *And the breakfast seems pretty nice, i would like some and... **he looked at the Nism with his artwork* _*you put on my count his order as well*_ *he looks at Nism and make signs to sit  in front of him *Y_*ou do have a interesting talent my friend, such a nice artist with a original style, i'm a art lover myself, i recognize art when i see it and that is undoubtly quite a unique piece, tell me young friend, What is your name?*_


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 13, 2018)

*Artistic Freedom...*




Sounds and smells wafted from the kitchen. Trepper, already busy. Too busy for words, but not for a simple cluck of acknowledgement.

The Nism, however.......

....... his ears swept forward and back, lower nostrils flared. Response to Eddie offering to pay for breakfast. A brief touch of notebook to chest, with nod and grin to Eddie's compliment. Then...

... *"Peet, of the Bloodline Ahvviyinn. Kassie is very unique, herself."* He slipped sketchbook back into backpack, pen back into vest pocket, then waved at the stool next to him. Trepper would not be much longer... she didn't like to keep her customers waiting. So, fur ruffled out, shroudruff feathers "chuffed" against the back of his vest. Art put aside so art wouldn't be at risk from breakfast.

And so he could concentrate on his coffee...

... *"You live around here?"*

Well, if Eddie (name still unknown) wanted to ask a four word question, then so would he. Good way to break any ice.


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jun 17, 2018)

"i just moved here, so basicly is a yes, i have to feel more familiar with the streets, i kinda get lost sometimes" he sighs a little and take a sip from his coffee *I am Marquis Edabar, but you can call me Eddie, i do not like to brag my title, i just like to be a normal tiger and spend some time in these places, what is your name?"


----------

